# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  funciona?

## jesuselviar

tengo una pregunta, ay va:
el truco de  "las anillas chinas,o, los aros magicos" funciona?
es que bajo mi punto de vista lo veo un truco absurdo.
he leido que ese truco requiere mucha practica para que te salga bien, pero ni asi.
ademas ,para mi, no me va bien ya que yo enlazo un numero con otro y ese truco no se donde ponerlo.
ayudrame!!!!!!
por favor :Arf:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Claro que funciona. Sólo has de ver la cantidad de magos que lo tienen como parte importante de su repertorio.

Donde ponerlo es cosa de tu estructura.

----------


## Pulgas

El juego de los aros es un clasico de los más antiguos. Lleva funcionando tantos años, que se ha ganado un puesto privilegiado dentro del mundo de la magia. Eso sí, yo no lo hago ni tengo previsto hacerlo: no va con mi manera de entender la magia. Eso no queire decir, por supuesto, que no sea un buen juego, porque lo es. Sencillamente no me atrae. Por eso no le presto demasiada atención ni lo estudio profundamente.
Si algún día me gusta, ya le dedicaré el tiempo necesario. De momento, ¿para qué?

----------

